# Been Feeding Once A Week For 3 Or 4 Months Now...



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Quite a while ago one of the Mods (think it was GG) mentioned that he only feeds his fish once a week and how it affected aggression. Decided to try it myself. Gotta' say it worked out great.
When i started I had 6 5"-7" Reds, was feeding every other day, basically all I did to wean them down was increase the time between feedings by one day for every feeding. Went 2 days, fed them, went 3 days, fed them, etc. 
My shoal was never exactly timid before, but now they're utterly fearless. Anybody or even several somebody's comes in my bedroom they immediatly got to the front of the tank and start swimming back and fourth, even loud noises or stomping your feet on the floor wont' scare them off. I did see a slight increase in fin nipping but nothing serious. 
Oh yea, the once a week feedings also cut my tank maintenance almost in half, I can now go 10 days between water changes without my Nitrates going over 20ppm, whereas before I was doing weekly 50% water changes.
Anybody out there who has boring Reds, give this method a try.


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

Piranha Dan said:


> Quite a while ago one of the Mods (think it was GG) mentioned that he only feeds his fish once a week and how it affected aggression. Decided to try it myself. Gotta' say it worked out great.
> When i started I had 6 5"-7" Reds, was feeding every other day, basically all I did to wean them down was increase the time between feedings by one day for every feeding. Went 2 days, fed them, went 3 days, fed them, etc.
> My shoal was never exactly timid before, but now they're utterly fearless. Anybody or even several somebody's comes in my bedroom they immediatly got to the front of the tank and start swimming back and fourth, even loud noises or stomping your feet on the floor wont' scare them off. I did see a slight increase in fin nipping but nothing serious.
> Oh yea, the once a week feedings also cut my tank maintenance almost in half, I can now go 10 days between water changes without my Nitrates going over 20ppm, whereas before I was doing weekly 50% water changes.
> Anybody out there who has boring Reds, give this method a try.


humm may have to try that method out once i get my tank set up.


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

i use to feed my tern shoal once a week, and it worked out great. but i also tried in on my cariba shoal and i lost 2 fish doing it. my terns were all about 7"-10" and my cariba were 4-5" maybe that was the difference i'm not sure. just be careful and keep a close eye on them.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

I feed my rhom every 2 days(sometimes everyday) and he attacks the food as soon as it hits the water. I just fed him 15 mins ago a 1 square inch piece of shrimp soaked in vita chem ,he devoured it in less than 4 secs,lol. Yesterday i fed him silversides and did the same thing. I love this rhom.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i'm on a random schedule, usually feed once, sometimes twice a week and i have been feeding that way for quite a while now, much better than feeding every day or every other day


----------



## gr8whythntr (Jan 30, 2010)

I have 12" piraya and he does eat but I never get too see it..Would this not feeding him but once a week increase his aggression a little..I have had him for about a week now and my tank levels are perfect except nitrite I think it is it is at 5 ppm but I have a lot of live plants too..The fishes health is perfect just hangs under the driftwood in the power head..I dont want him to be terribly aggressive just not shy...Any help will be great...Thanks


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

^^^I believe so............


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I feed randomly as well.
Kind of when I think of doing it....
I also feed random foods from worms to crickets, scallops, shrimp, any white fish, pellets or fish from one of my other tanks.

I sometimes go 2 week or more but I wouldn't do that with a shoal.
He is viscous...I swear he will jump out of the tank one day!


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

I feed multiple times a day lol


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

My Reds get pellets about 2 times a day and a couple pieces of meat 2 times a week.
Elong and Mac Fed 1nce , sometimes 2 times a week.


----------



## gr8whythntr (Jan 30, 2010)

bigshawn said:


> ^^^I believe so............


If you dont mind me asking,how big are your Piraya??


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

i feed pellets once a day and flesh (frozen catfish) on the weekends
my caribas and pirayas are 5"


----------

